# Support for Intel Centrino 5300 and / or 6300?



## RamGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Will there ever be support for these newer Intel based Wireless cards?
We've seen some love for the older Intel 4965BGN, but there it stopped for some reason?

I would love to run a FreeBSD router with a Intel Centrino 6300 card, as I find it superior to every Atheros, Broadcom and Ralink I've tried so far.


Is there any hope at all? Or is the Atheros AR9280 the current king of FreeBSD capable cards?


----------



## oliverh (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, you can actuall search this forum.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8041


----------

